# Sale/payment contract help?



## WhosJackedUp

I have a good contract for buying a horse with payments. kinda long sorry 

*INSTALLMENT SALES AGREEMENT *​​1. *PARTIES*​This Installment Sale Agreement is being entered into ​​________________________ ​ 
Buyer Name:
__________________________________________________________________

Buyer Address: __________________________________________________________________

​Seller Name: _____________________________
​Seller Address: _______________________________________________________
​​2. *THE HORSE PURCHASED.*​​2.1. *Description. *The Seller agrees to sell the following horse:​​Reg. Name: ____________________________​​Registration Number: _______________________________________​​Color/ Markings: ___________________________________________​​Gender: _________ DOB: ________________________________​​3. *PURCHASE PRICE*.​Buyer shall pay Seller $________​United States Dollars for the Horse. The purchase price shall be payable as follows:​​3.1. *Initial Payments. *Buyer shall pay Seller $ _________________​ dollars after the conclusion of this Agreement.​​3.2. *Additional Payment. *The remaining balance of the Purchase Price shall be​payable in equal monthly installments of $ ______________________ each.​The first installment shall be due on the __ _______ day of​_____ ____________________ with a like payment on the​same day of each successive month until the​Purchase Price and all other charges are paid in full. ​*Buyer may prepay the remaining balance of the Purchase Price at any time.*​​3.3 Official transfer of possession will happen when the full purchase price is paid. ​​


----------



## WhosJackedUp

4. *SELLER’S REPRESENTATIONS AND WARRANTIES*.​As of the Effective Date and at Transfer of Possession, the Seller makes the following representations:​​4.1 To the best of Seller’s knowledge, the Horse is in good health, sound and in good condition.​​4.2 Seller confirms that horse is UTD on shots and vaccinations.​​4.3 *SELLER MAKES NO WARRANTIES WHETHER EXPRESSED OR IMPLIED,*​*INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO ANY IMPLIED WARRANTY OF*​*MERCHANTABILITY OR FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE. THE PURCHASE OF THIS HORSE IS SUBJECT TO THE TERMS AND*​*CONDITIONS OF AN “AS IS” SALE*.​​4.4 Seller is the sole owner of Horse and has all authority to enter into this​Agreement.​​4.5 There is no lien or encumbrance on the Horse.​​4.6 Upon Seller’s receipt of the Purchase Price, in full, Seller shall provide Buyer​With all other documents necessary to​transfer registration of the Horse from the Seller to Buyer.​5. *RISK OF LOSS.*​5.1 Upon the Transfer of Possession as set forth in paragraph 3.3 above, Buyer​assumes all risk of loss of or injury to Horse.​​6. *BUYER’S REPRESENTATIONS AND WARRANTIES*.​The Buyer expressly represents and warrants the following:​6.1 At all times Buyer is indebted to Seller for the Purchase Price of the Horse,​Buyer shall provide and pay for all reasonable equine care for the Horse,​including but not limited to board, food and water, veterinary care, hoof​care, grooming, & exercise.​7*. DEFAULTS; REMEDIES.*​7.1*. Defaults. *The occurrence of any of the following events constitutes a​default and breach of this Agreement by the Buyer: ​1) The failure by Buyer to make any
Installment payment or any other payment required to be made by Buyer hereunder, as
and when due, where the failure continues for a period of (30) days; 

2) The failure by
Buyer to observe or perform any of the covenants, conditions or provisions of this
Agreement which Buyer is required to observe or perform.

7.2 Remedies of Default by Buyer: Buyer will ship horse back to Seller at their own cost, Seller will regain ownership of horse, and funds already paid will be non-returnable.​​7.3_. _*Default by Seller*. Seller shall not be in default unless Seller fails to​perform obligations required of it within a reasonable time, but in no event later than​thirty (30) days after notice by Buyer to Seller, specifying in what manner Seller has​failed to perform such obligations.​8. *ENTIRE AGREEMENT*.​This Agreement contains the entire agreement among the parties. Any​modifications or additions must be in writing and signed by all parties to the Agreement.​SELLER: ​ 
Signed: ________________________ Date: ______________

Name: __________________________
 (Print)


BUYER:

Signed: _______________________ Date: ______________

Name: ________________________
 (Print)


----------



## WhosJackedUp

sorry it took two posts lol not sure if that helps but hopefully it does  good luck with your sale


----------



## StormvaleQHStud

Hopefully I will be on the proper net by tues weds so I can post two up that I have used before that you cam work off of that are great and simple 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220

WhosJackedUp said:


> sorry it took two posts lol not sure if that helps but hopefully it does  good luck with your sale


Thank you!!!


----------



## WhosJackedUp

No problem!


----------

